

TechStars ruins your sex life - calbucci
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/techstars-ruins-sex-life

======
viscanti
If you get past the (awful) stereotypes of programmers as "geeks", you're left
with a small data set and no analysis. I'd guess that a significant portion of
the entrepreneurs moved to Seattle to participate. Moving to a new city
probably cuts down on almost all social metrics (less coffee or drinks with
friends, less sex, etc).

~~~
synae
I think it's more likely that the cause is the initial high-engagement period
that budding startups have. The infographic shows the _average_ workday being
9am-12am. when you're working 15 hour days you don't really have time for
anything else, regardless of what town you're in.

